# 50K what bank to invest



## Kev (3 Aug 2009)

I have 50K to invest and was wondering what is the best bank to invest it in for approx 6month to a year.

Kev


----------



## Lightning (3 Aug 2009)

I assume you mean a cash deposit rather than an investment as such? 

The best buys thread for term deposits is here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813

Investec have the best 6 month rate, Anglo have the best 1 year rate. 



> Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates
> 
> 6 Months - Investec - 3.25%
> 1 Year - Anglo Irish Bank - 3.80%
> ...


----------



## Kev (4 Aug 2009)

Thanks for that info fungus, dose the Nationwide Ireland have branch in Ireland or is it internet banking.  Also does anyone know what is happening with Halifax Ireland ie are the winding up in Ireland.


----------



## Lightning (4 Aug 2009)

Nationwide UK have internet & telephone banking, you can also drop into them in Spencer Dock in the IFSC. They are apparently looking to open branches here. 

The Halifax potential closure/possible take-over is being discussed here:


----------



## ardmacha (5 Aug 2009)

Permanent TSB have a 9 month fixed account paying 3.5% if that period suited.


----------

